# BUSTED



## scottlikesapples (Jan 31, 2007)

My squat in London just got its summons to court.
The end of the place is near....
Now im going back sooner so that i can help my housemates find a new house (which can be really fun actually)
It was a good 8 month occupation!


----------



## ka_itly_n (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey,
Have you found somewhere else to squat in the London area?
My friends and I are making a short documentary on squatting in London to help people back home {Michigan} to get an idea of it & to maybe get something started.
If you or anyone you know is interested in helping out, let me know.
thanks,
Kaitlyn


----------



## scottlikesapples (Jul 25, 2007)

The squat is actually still open....they went to Court and were told they would be evicted and fined (300 pounds) but the eviction would not be for one month.
Something at the council was held up and they have yet to even be served an eviction notice...despite calling the council every week to make sure.
And of course the name on the house is fake so we'd never pay the fine....
I can contact them about a documentary...send me some details (pm or whatever)


----------



## blackmatter (Jul 26, 2007)

hey where from michigan are ya, im like detroit northern suburbs pontiac rochester hills area


----------

